# Hitachi M12VC Router Plate



## kefjens (Jan 2, 2009)

Good morning all. I purchased a Hitachi M12VC router and am currently in the process of planning my router table build. 

I've done a fair bit or google searching for router plates for the M12VC router. I'm pretty sure I want to use one of the 1/4" aluminum plates. 

I'm looking for advice on predrilled plates, 3-1/2" opening minimum for my particular router, I plan to put the router to the test with a raised panel bit. Please let me know what your experiences are with mounting an M12VC to the brand/model of plate used. Did the mounting holes line up well? Which other router models lines up with the M12VC, if any, so I know if something like a PC890 plate fits. Advantages of certain manufacturers router plates?

Thanks in advance for the help!
Keith


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi kefjens

I would suggest you don't use the Alum. plate they will put black marks on the stock in time 

I would suggest one of the 9" x 12 " phenolic plates or the OP square plates,if you use the OP type 11" x 11" you will need to remove the handles or mount it side ways so it can drop in the hole easy...

The OP plate will be drilled for your router unlike the others 

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BP--


=========


kefjens said:


> Good morning all. I purchased a Hitachi M12VC router and am currently in the process of planning my router table build.
> 
> I've done a fair bit or google searching for router plates for the M12VC router. I'm pretty sure I want to use one of the 1/4" aluminum plates.
> 
> ...


----------

